# what did I do wrong?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cooked a brisket on my new-to-me smoker yesterday.

10# brisket rubbed down with a little mustard and the seasoning mix of my choice. 

pit temp at 220-230 with a few excursions +/- to 200/250 as I'm still learning the pit.

I placed it on the pit the "wrong way" (flat end towards fire), and fat side up.

cooked over mix of mesquite and hickory for 6 hours, then double wrapped in foil for about 3 more hours, then removed from heat and allowed to rest for at least an hour before unwrapping. 

I only cut the the last 2" or so off the flat end, and I have little to no smoke ring, and the meat is tough, like it could almost benefit from more time in the heat. The flavor is great, but it seems dry to me.

Also it did not develop a good bark...could that be because I used more hickory than mesquite, or because it was foil wrapped at the end?

I had the smoke stack mostly closed during cooking, I'd guess about 30% open.

suggestions?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Tell us more about your pit. If it was dry and tough it may just be overcooked, but undercooking it can leave it kind of chewy as well. You are going to start a new debate over fat side up vs. fat side down. Your temperatures seem right. Invest in one of those digital temperature probe meat thermometers, IMHO internal temperature is almost everything when it comes to smoking.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm

pit is the 20" All American Pit at the link above (the one without the vertical smoker box)

I have a digital thermometer (not a probe, lost all my probe thermometers to Hurricane Ike), internal temp when I wrapped it was about 130


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i've always been told to leave the stack wide open and manage temp from the other end. that might pull more smoke thru and around the meat. we are talking a smoker with the firebox off to the side? on mine, i have to refuel every 20 minutes to keep the smoke thick. did you have some green wood? did you soak the wood in water?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

damm, that's an expensive pit for a bad brisket. oh my bad i see you bought it used...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes, it's an offset smoker. 

I set a timer to remind me to check temp every 20 minutes. If temp maintained at 220-230, I did not add fuel. If it started dipping, I'd add a chunk of wood.

I was using hickory chunks from Academy, and some mesquite a friend had given me. I don't think the wood was green, as both were very dry as I was splitting them into smaller pieces. I also knock off the bark before I put the log on the fire.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boat_money said:


> damm, that's an expensive pit for a bad brisket. oh my bad i see you bought it used...


Am I spose to return it after one brisket?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

What was your final temp on your brisket? I always keep my chimney open all the way and regulate the temperature with the firebox damper. I don't usually foil my briskets unless I think they might just get too smokey. I generally use 100% mesquite (dry heartwood, not green or sapwood).


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like you needed to cook it longer uncovered. We mostly cook ours at 225 for 12 hours total. Probably the last 3 or 4 hours wrapped. We manage the smoke much like you did with the stack damper to "hold" the smoke in the pit while maintaining the heat. I don't think that the type of wood had as much to do with the smoke ring, rather the age of the wood. If it was very seasoned and dry then you won't get much smoke out of it, mostly just heat and it will burn away more rapidly. Just my .02.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Speckle-Catch.... Try leaving the stack wide open. I went through a few tough briskets the first few time I cooked on it. For 10 lbs, I would look at about 1-1.5 hrs per pound. Also...did you add a water pan to the bottom of the pit. It will make a difference with that Pit as far as retaining and maintaining a constant temperature. My guess it that it is most likely undercooked. Take a look at the temperature gauge placement on the pit. It is slightly higher than where your brisket is placed. Therefore there the temperature difference is most likely slightly lower where your brisket is located. 

Mike


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> I have a digital thermometer (not a probe, lost all my probe thermometers to Hurricane Ike),* internal temp when I wrapped it was about 130*


Spec, is this a typo?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I did not check final temp after I pulled the wrapped brisket from the pit.

wood I was using did seem quite dry, the mesquite had very little sapwood on it. What/where is a good source for seasoned BBQ wood?

next time - I'll try it with the stack wide open and see what happens. I did not have a water pan, will do that next time. It held temp pretty well, except for when I had to run to the store and leave it unattended for 45 minutes. 

good thought on the temp differential between the probe height and the location of the meat, I'll keep that in mind as well. 

Do ya'll think I could put this one back in the oven to finish it? the flavor is great, just a little on the tough side. I don't want to turn it into roast beef, but I also don't need 10# of chopped beef sandwiches.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JJGold said:


> Spec, is this a typo?


no, but I'm open to suggestions for temps to wrap it, and when to pull it.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i would cook it more and see what happens. also, next time smoke at a little higher temp at a higher temp, about an hour / lb. i don't use a thermometer, just keep the smoke thick and use soaked wood, smokes more. i don't like hickory as much as mesquite. find someone with a bunch of pecan trees and get a stack wood from them.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I wrap around 170 and pull off around 190-210, depending on size, also keep an eye on your smoke, if it seems like its not smoking dont be scared to throw more wood in the fire, I will cook mine pretty hot for around 4 hours keeping fresh wood in the firebox every 30 mins or so, you will hear all kinds of different methods but no ones ever had a problem eating my briskets. Also because I cook mine hot I keep the big end towards the fire and flip the brisket every 30 mins form fat to meat side up, good luck....


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I smoke mine real hard, fast, and hot for 4-5 hours and normally wrap for 2 hours, but I also cook pretty hot, around 275-300...


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like it needs more time and heat. Where on the pit did you place the brisket? Front (closer to the fire box) middle. or back? I always keep my briskets as far away from the fire as possible and keep the temp 240-265.Depending on how big your pit is, there will be a difference in what the actual temp is and what your gauge says.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I would ditch the foil and open the smoke stack. The foil will steam the smoke out of the meat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Sounds like it needs more time and heat. Where on the pit did you place the brisket? Front (closer to the fire box) middle. or back? I always keep my briskets as far away from the fire as possible and keep the temp 240-265.Depending on how big your pit is, there will be a difference in what the actual temp is and what your gauge says.


it was center/center in the pit, right under the thermometer probe.

I figured that was "safest" since I'm learning the pit.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe you just got a tough brisket?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

FREON said:


> Maybe you just got a tough brisket?


sometimes that does happen
"I" BBQ my briskets over a bed of mesquite coals. my fire is on the dirt next to my pit. I add coals to the pit to keep it hot(3 seconds hand 1 inch above) and BBQ them about 6-7 hrs till they're done. I sop with vinegar and fat(butter, margirine, lard, whatever) every half hr, turn 'em every hr.
the briskets are usually done by the time I'm done in. 1-2 cans of Lone Star each sopping.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> cooked a brisket on my new-to-me smoker yesterday.
> 
> 10# brisket rubbed down with a little mustard and the seasoning mix of my choice.
> 
> ...


fat side down
no foil ever
use oak and hickory/pecan/mesquite or what ever you like
open up the stack more. 75% or better
put your fat side pointing to the fire box
use Lea&Perrins instead of mustard
coat that think thick with your rub.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> Maybe you just got a tough brisket?


I forgot - it was a frozen brisket...that might be the problem!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I forgot - it was a frozen brisket...that might be the problem!


you tried to cook a frozen brisket? 

also, get one of these
http://www.buy.com/prod/dual-probe-.../q/sellerid/11981947/loc/66357/203158949.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes, it was rock solid when I put it in the smoker.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> what did I do wrong?
> ....
> ....
> then double wrapped in foil for about 3 more hours
> ...





> Note: I do not advocate wraping *brisket* in aluminum foil at any time durring the cooking process. The reason is once you wrap it in foil two things happen. Number one you stop the BBQ process and enter into a steaming process. Number two it makes for a washed out tasting *brisket*. Making it kinda taste like a pot roast. You aint BBQin to make a pot roast. You're BBQin to make good Texas BBQed flavored meat


http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9201&highlight=brisket


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

thanks for the link J - I may try that rub next time. Not sure I'd care for the sugar in it though.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes, it was rock solid when I put it in the smoker.


don't roll your eyes at me *****, I'm not the one that can't cook a brisket.

if it was previously frozen, it shouldn't matter if you fully thawed it out prior to cooking. I keep briskets in the freezer when I buy them on sale.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I forgot - it was a frozen brisket...that might be the problem!


 Probably


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> thanks for the link J - I may try that rub next time. Not sure I'd care for the sugar in it though.


I like the sugar... don't forget the other tips in there.. fat side down, no wrap.. good luck


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> don't roll your eyes at me *****, I'm not the one that can't cook a brisket.
> 
> if it was previously frozen, it shouldn't matter if you fully thawed it out prior to cooking. I keep briskets in the freezer when I buy them on sale.


it was completely thawed out when I cooked it...give me SOME credit.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

try these ribs too.. sounds really yummy... same guy posted this one

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9203&highlight=dr+pepper


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> it was completely thawed out when I cooked it...give me SOME credit.


try it again and have a cooler full of beer. I'll come watch to point out where you are doing it wrong. :cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Find us one for beef ribs J........:ac550: :rotfl: :work:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> try it again and have a cooler full of beer. I'll come watch to point out where you are doing it wrong. :cheers:


 This aint no pan del campo or barbacoa we are talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> try it again and have a cooler full of beer. I'll come watch to point out where you are doing it wrong. :cheers:


no thanks, you'd steal my Nevr-kink hose as soon as I turned my back on you.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> no thanks, you'd steal my Nevr-kink hose as soon as I turned my back on you.


I've replaced all my hoses. I don't need anymore.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Next time*

give me a holla.......

These are pics of the last one I did; came out perfect.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

*You tried to cook a frozen brisket?* 
Better go buy yourself a Better Homes & Gardens CookBook, 
Lession #1) Thaw out meat!!!

Better luck next time!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I see foil


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Law Dog said:


> *You tried to cook a frozen brisket?*
> Better go buy yourself a Better Homes & Gardens CookBook,
> Lession #1) Thaw out meat!!!
> 
> Better luck next time!!!


and maybe you should go pick up a copy of Hooked on Phonics.

try reading all the posts next time.

:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> give me a holla.......
> 
> These are pics of the last one I did; came out perfect.


that's what I was expecting to see.

looks good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking brisket, ROBOWADER.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

look and taste are two different things


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I always soak my wood in a bucket of water for 24 hours prior to cooking...build my heat fire of charcoal and put the smoke wood ontop of the charcoal....smoke a little longer...look at the outside...should be able to gauge by the color of the outside what the inside would be...1-1.5 hrs per lb sounds about right .I usually cook 3-4 at a time and put them on Friday night...smoke all night then check and wrap in the morning......cook and rest the meat and eat Sat.afternoon....


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

man, you guys work hard to smoke a brisket, adding wood every 30 minutes etc. and monitoring the smoke and stuff ! 
once you go electric you'll never go back.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> cooked over mix of mesquite and hickory for 6 hours, then double wrapped in foil for about 3 more hours...
> 
> suggestions?


I usually do the opposite. After about three hours, the meat has soaked up all of the smoke flavor it will. Six hours on low heat double wrapped in foil after that should make it moist and very tender.

That is for *MY *smoker. YMMV.


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

1


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

2


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

Put room temp briskets on smoker @ 350 with stack @ 75%+. Fat down, big ends to fire until juice flows, crank down 275 - 300. Oak wood dry. No foil. I have bought expensive briskets from meat markets, suppliers etc. now I buy .79 - .99 from whomever has them on sale. I never been able to establish a time line. I take a big fork put under the middle of the briskets and lift. After a while you can tell by the way in folds/bends when it's ready to come off. Always gets eaten without waste. Just what works for me.


----------



## pipeliner (Nov 30, 2009)

Might be bad karma with you logo,JMHO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pipeliner said:


> Might be bad karma with you logo,JMHO


go  somewhere else.

really.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Buy a new remote probe thermometer. If the gauge is not at the same level as the eat, the temp can be way off. Keep the stack wide open. If you want to foil, wait until you get to 160 internal or so. Cook to 190+ or so (some go to 200+, some less, depending on if they will slice or pull the meat) internal for tenderness.

Brisket can be tricky to get right and even doing it the same way twice you may not get the same results.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Foil is not such a bad thing, but you need to know when to use it. You should not foil a brisket before it hits an internal temperature of at least 160. Once the temp gets past 160 ( I have also heard 170), the meat will not take on any more smoke flavor. Your smoke ring will be as set as it will get as well. At this point, it really isn't the end of the world to use foil. It will not affect flavor at all in my opinion. Only do that if you are in a hurry because it will speed up the cooking process a bit. If you have time, leave it out of the foil. In the foil, your bark will get all soggy and that is not good eats. Take it until you hit 190 or 195 in the flat. Many go more by the way the probe comes out of the meat to really tell how tender or done it is. 

Sometimes you just get a bad piece of meat too. Sounds to me like you foiled way too early.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Make sure brisket is at least 5 inches thick, fat side up, cook at 225 F for 12 hours with only one hour wrapping at the end (or none at all), use hickory only, let sit for 30 minutes before cutting unless you only want chopped beef sandwiches. For some super bark marinade the night before with salt, pepper and dark brown sugar.

I've tasted brisket all over the world and this is as good as or better than most. Of course briskets are like o-rings.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pipeliner said:


> Might be bad karma with you logo,JMHO


he's against big oil... probably a liberal tree hugging hippy


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Manintheboat hit it close. But if it is for family take the internal temp to 205 at the thickest part and it will be tender or on the verge of being too tender. Leave it open until about 160 internal then wrap with foil. It will be tender. Good luck


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe ya got one o' dem left-handed briskets... I read about them a while back on here.....you know, from a left handed cow..... still scratching my head..

But I do agree with the pecan wood. Definately for more smoke. Just knock the bark off, it makes it a bit bitter.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I de-bark all wood before it goes in the firebox.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Try this forum, alot of good info. 
texasbbqforum.com
:brew:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the biggest problem I see about this thread is that most yall live east of the Colorado River and just dont get the full beef and BBQ experience.
yall come over here to real cow country and set and watch.


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

kweber said:


> the biggest problem I see about this thread is that most yall live east of the Colorado River and just dont get the full beef and BBQ experience.
> yall come over here to real cow country and set and watch.


I thought ya'll just BBQ'd cabritos out in Hondo...Goat Herder.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*frozen brisket*



speckle-catcher said:


> yes, it was rock solid when I put it in the smoker.


 Take away his BBQ card.


----------



## Pollo Pibil (Jul 10, 2009)

You might want to check out amazingribs.com. Good article on brisket along with tips on foil (the Texas crutch used widely by most competition bbq hounds) as well as science and other stuff.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ubekewl454 said:


> Take away his BBQ card.


reading is not one of your strengths, is it?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Just to confuse you more here is what has worked for me. I trim most the fat off,give them a good rub down of my rub,put them in a plastic trash bag and get most the air out then put them in a cooler with ice for 2 to 3 days (lets the seasoning work into the meat). Get my pit hot (usually use pecan) 250 to 300. Put them on the pit big side towards fire box for about 4 hrs. Then double wrap in foil for another 10 to 12 hrs. The temp will vary between 250 and 350. Have always had a 1/4 to 3/8 smoke ring and it all gets ate. Just my .02 cents


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I started cutting into this one to eat it from the flat end - as I've worked my way to the middle, I'm seeing a bit more smoke ring.

and it still tastes damm good, so it's not a complete loss.

I'm sure now I did not leave it on long enough - and there's plenty of suggestions in this thread to keep me experimenting for a while.

smoked brisket IS diet food...right?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Why yessss say no to chicken.LOL


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

keep damper closed as much as possiable while cooking. naturally wide open to get your fire going.
you need to cook at 250 - 275 for one hour per pound. if your meat was 10 pounds you should cook for 8 hours without foil and 2 hours with foil

remember start your fire 1 hour before cooking so your fire burns down more like coals. this will help keep a even temperture while cooking. you want to use mainly real charcoil with an accasional piece of pecan, or mesquite wood


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> man, you guys work hard to smoke a brisket, adding wood every 30 minutes etc. and monitoring the smoke and stuff !
> once you go electric you'll never go back.


WHAT, I'd rather play with real boobs instead of fake ones, just saying!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

whozurdaddy said:


> I thought ya'll just BBQ'd cabritos out in Hondo...Goat Herder.


lol!
tho this thread is about brisket, I wouldnt mind some bbq goat today.
the great thing about BBQ is that you'll probably get 10 different answers from 10 people, none of which are wrong.


----------

